# My store is open



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

My bath and body store is open. I am still adding products. 

But if you would like to take a look see...I would appreciate it.

Thanks...www.bathtimeimpressions.com


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like you have put a lot of work into it. Nice! It will be really nice when photos of all your products are available... people are such visual shoppers


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you. I hope to have more pictures up soon.


----------

